# New clubs = twice as bad.



## simtaylor17 (Jan 28, 2015)

Since getting my new clubs i have hit around 200+ balls on the driving range and played 3 rounds of golf.

I was "custom fit" for a set of Nike Covert 2.0 irons, they are 2 degrees upright, 0.5" longer and have stiff shafts.

I have not been able to get on with them at all, my custom fit experience wasn't the greatest so that made me sceptical to begin with, the heads just feel way to heavy and i feel that i need to swing faster than i used to because of the shafts, i don't know something about them just doesn't feel right.

Do you think that this is just the transition phase of new clubs or what i feel should over compensate the fact they're new, my wedges both feel much lighter and are a pleasure to hit, so to me i think the irons are wrong.

Your thoughts will be much appreciated.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 28, 2015)

What do you mean by "custom fit wasn't the greatest"

But it could well be a transition phase with new clubs or mentally the custom fit has given you negative thoughts which are effecting your swing ?


----------



## simtaylor17 (Jan 28, 2015)

It was at direct golf which was more like a sales pitch, im 6 ft 3 before he even see me swing he said my clubs need to be upright and longer, using his chart on the wall. Didn't ask me if i had a handicap, how long i have been playing etc, did not measure my hand for grip thickness or wrist to floor. Being the PGA professional he was i trusted his knowledge and altered the clubs to them specs. The shaft feels too stiff for me, feel being the big word, but it produced the best numbers on the day.

I think it has definitely affected my swing yeah, im striking so much turf before the ball, my hands all over the place, it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Airsporter1st (Jan 28, 2015)

simtaylor17 said:



			It was at direct golf which was more like a sales pitch, im 6 ft 3 before he even see me swing he said my clubs need to be upright and longer, using his chart on the wall. Didn't ask me if i had a handicap, how long i have been playing etc, did not measure my hand for grip thickness or wrist to floor. Being the PGA professional he was i trusted his knowledge and altered the clubs to them specs. The shaft feels too stiff for me, feel being the big word, but it produced the best numbers on the day.

I think it has definitely affected my swing yeah, im striking so much turf before the ball, my hands all over the place, it just doesn't feel right.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty new to all this, but I do know that that was not a fitting!

That said, a lot of this game is in the head, so if you started off with doubts about the gear you're using it is little wonder that you are not doing well with it.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 28, 2015)

What is your h/cap by the way? ...and how much 'better' were the numbers on the day compared to other clubs?

The clubs you were hitting on the fitting day WERE 1/2inch longer and 2 degrees upright weren't they???


----------



## simtaylor17 (Jan 28, 2015)

My handicap is currently 25. I wanted to take golf more seriously this year and get my handicap down, so i purchased new equipment ready to start the journey (using an unbranded set before this). The clubs were 0.5" longer and 2 degrees upright, i still hit a few out the toe but he said that's more my swing than anything, the club i tried feels completely different to the one i'm using. As for the numbers the distance had increased by a few yards, and the ball flight was a little lower. I was using regular shafts before so maybe i'm adjusting to this too, i just feel, like i said everything takes so much more effort, and i am striking way too much turf before the ball its depressing.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 28, 2015)

simtaylor17 said:



			My handicap is currently 25. I wanted to take golf more seriously this year and get my handicap down, so i purchased new equipment ready to start the journey (using an unbranded set before this). The clubs were 0.5" longer and 2 degrees upright, i still hit a few out the toe but he said that's more my swing than anything, the club i tried feels completely different to the one i'm using. As for the numbers the distance had increased by a few yards, and the ball flight was a little lower. I was using regular shafts before so maybe i'm adjusting to this too, i just feel, like i said everything takes so much more effort, and i am striking way too much turf before the ball its depressing. 

Click to expand...


maybe you are just expecting to much from your new clubs. Custom fit is good , but doesnt make a great deal off difference


----------



## simtaylor17 (Jan 28, 2015)

I thought it made quite a big difference in terms of my height etc?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 28, 2015)

simtaylor17 said:



			I thought it made quite a big difference in terms of my height etc?
		
Click to expand...

Static fit will be great for you and I would want to hope it was done correctly. Put the clubs out of your mind and work on your game.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 28, 2015)

simtaylor17 said:



			My handicap is currently 25. I wanted to take golf more seriously this year and get my handicap down, so i purchased new equipment ready to start the journey (using an unbranded set before this). The clubs were 0.5" longer and 2 degrees upright, i still hit a few out the toe but he said that's more my swing than anything, the club i tried feels completely different to the one i'm using. As for the numbers the distance had increased by a few yards, and the ball flight was a little lower. I was using regular shafts before so maybe i'm adjusting to this too, i just feel, like i said everything takes so much more effort, and i am striking way too much turf before the ball its depressing. 

Click to expand...

and how long have you (a) been playing... (b) been on that h/cap?


----------



## Piece (Jan 29, 2015)

If I understand correctly, you had normal length and lie club in reg shaft and were 'fitted' for these news bats, being 0.5" longer and 2Â° upright? 

part of what should happen in a proper fit, is a full static AND dynamic fit. Static fit is floor-to-wrist measure to see if you do need longer or shorter clubs. The pro will also need to see your address position to verify. The dynamic fit will then see if the static fit works for you hitting the ball. Again, the pro needs to see your address and swing action help get the best fit. The conventional way for a dynamic fit is impact tape on club head and the sole. If you have the chance, do the impact tape on your previous standard clubs for comparison. It sounds like from your posts only a bit of this happened?

Certainly the transition to longer shaft clubs after playing with stock can be tricky. At the beginning, swinging faster isn't the answer. Swinging better is.  Based on the fact you're chunking the shots, maybe you need to stand a touch further back and/or taller, but not seeing your address position, its a guess. Another guess, is that you could be flicking the wrists a bit if they are heavier. These are only my opinion so take with caution - a good teaching pro at a club/range can advise far better.

In summary, if you're not happy, go back to source and explain why.


----------



## simtaylor17 (Jan 29, 2015)

Piece said:



			If I understand correctly, you had normal length and lie club in reg shaft and were 'fitted' for these news bats, being 0.5" longer and 2Â° upright? 

part of what should happen in a proper fit, is a full static AND dynamic fit. Static fit is floor-to-wrist measure to see if you do need longer or shorter clubs. The pro will also need to see your address position to verify. The dynamic fit will then see if the static fit works for you hitting the ball. Again, the pro needs to see your address and swing action help get the best fit. The conventional way for a dynamic fit is impact tape on club head and the sole. If you have the chance, do the impact tape on your previous standard clubs for comparison. It sounds like from your posts only a bit of this happened?

Certainly the transition to longer shaft clubs after playing with stock can be tricky. At the beginning, swinging faster isn't the answer. Swinging better is.  Based on the fact you're chunking the shots, maybe you need to stand a touch further back and/or taller, but not seeing your address position, its a guess. Another guess, is that you could be flicking the wrists a bit if they are heavier. These are only my opinion so take with caution - a good teaching pro at a club/range can advise far better.

In summary, if you're not happy, go back to source and explain why.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, yeah thats correct, my clubs before were standard length and lie. So I assume I accommodated my swing to this, meaning now I have the same swing but correct clubs, so my swing is perhaps more the issue.

My biggest concern is mainly the feel of the clubs, they feel too heavy, im unsure on the stiff shaft And they compared to my extended wedges feel absolutely horrible to hit. 

I have a lesson next week to see what my pro says. In the mean time I'm tempted to get fitted for some pings the proper way and sell these clubs as it's in my head theyet wrong And I'm worried that this will always be my excuse for a bad round or a bad shot.

Thanks for your tips and respone.


----------



## Piece (Jan 29, 2015)

simtaylor17 said:



			My biggest concern is mainly the feel of the clubs, they feel too heavy, im unsure on the stiff shaft And they compared to my extended wedges feel absolutely horrible to hit. 

Thanks for your tips and respone.
		
Click to expand...

What were the make of your previous and new shafts? Weight and flex. If the new ones are heavier, stiffer and longer...big difference.


----------



## drdel (Jan 29, 2015)

I had a similar experience at DG. They reckon my a Taylor Made set were rubbish and recommended a set of Cobra clubs. ^ months and I ended up going to Pro at a club who sold a selection of makes. Ended up with a set of Ping which were, (for me) slightly better than Yonex.


----------



## simtaylor17 (Jan 29, 2015)

Piece said:



			What were the make of your previous and new shafts? Weight and flex. If the new ones are heavier, stiffer and longer...big difference.
		
Click to expand...


I couldn't tell you they were from a set of rogue irons if you've never heard of them. They was dynamic gold XP I think but I cannot be sure. I think the weight of the Nike club head compared alongside the heavier shaft is making it a chore for me to play.


----------



## simtaylor17 (Feb 12, 2015)

A little update from me, I have since had 2 lessons since my club alterations, both highlighting the fact I'm opening the club face too early on my swing, my ball striking has improved since I addressed this. 

However the grips on my clubs were put on wrong too thick and not straight,  they're also in fact 1" longer than standard and the swing weight has not been balanced. I also cannot get on with the stiff shafts!

So ultimately after 2 lessons and multiple rounds of golf the club's are going. I'm going to revert to standard everything length, loft, lie and shaft. Work on my swing and then when I can get my swing consistent or feel that custom fitting is going to be beneficial for me, I may do that.

It got to the point in my last round where I didn't play the last 2 holes because I was losing my love. Not being able to hit an iron off the tee really .... me off.

so that's that.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 12, 2015)

You could try putting a video of your swing on here. Pretty sure there is something in there causing this issue.


----------



## simtaylor17 (Feb 12, 2015)

Sure, i have a video uploaded on youtube i think...


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 12, 2015)

For a while after getting my pings in stiff I started trying to swing too hard as the stiff big got in my head. Now I've smoothed the swing out the results are nikes better.


----------



## simtaylor17 (Feb 13, 2015)

a question you be be able to assist with? if i revert back to standard spec clubs do you think this will cause issues with my game as i progress or is it worth getting fit and sticking to what i have?


----------



## pendodave (Feb 13, 2015)

simtaylor17 said:



			A little update from me, I have since had 2 lessons since my club alterations, both highlighting the fact I'm opening the club face too early on my swing, my ball striking has improved since I addressed this. 

However the grips on my clubs were put on wrong too thick and not straight,  they're also in fact 1" longer than standard and the swing weight has not been balanced. I also cannot get on with the stiff shafts!

So ultimately after 2 lessons and multiple rounds of golf the club's are going. I'm going to revert to standard everything length, loft, lie and shaft. Work on my swing and then when I can get my swing consistent or feel that custom fitting is going to be beneficial for me, I may do that.

It got to the point in my last round where I didn't play the last 2 holes because I was losing my love. Not being able to hit an iron off the tee really .... me off.

so that's that.
		
Click to expand...

I hope it goes well. Golf is a hard enough game without having to fight against clubs that you're not comfortable with.

I've been playing for about 8 years, and I'm only just confident enough with my swing that I think it might be sufficiently repeatable to produce useful statistics over more that a minute by minute timeframe....

With shafts especially, the maxim about playing the softest one you don't wobble around like liquorice is not far off imho.


----------

